# Started my luthiery course, heres the build thread.



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 12, 2012)

as some of you may know (although im guessing no one does) i have recently moved to melbourne to do a one year course in luthiery. ill leave out the boring details about the class unless anyone really wants to know, in which case im happy to answer any questions 
the first guitar we are making is a telecaster, so onto the pictures:
this picture is glueing the wings on the body for the belly, as the slab of wood (forget the name but it is a specis of pine) was slightly too narrow.






wings glued on.





here you can see my neck blank with the tuner hole drilled. the neck is quartersawn maple, rosewood, quartersawn maple. i chose quartersawn maple to add some stability to the neck, as instead of using a truss rod, we used carbon fibre rods, and i was worried about the neck bowing.





here you can see the neck has been cut out with a bandsaw, after the channel for the carbon fibre rod has been routed. the rod was glued into the neck with aroldite, and a strip of maple glued onto of it. aroldite is some brutal stuff, work fast and dont get it on you!





here you can see the body has been cut on the bandsaw, my baby is starting to take shape! the neck has also been copy routed using a laser cut template.






i hope you all enjoyed my thread, i will continue to update thsi page with my progress throughout the year


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll be that guy who'd like to hear all the details 
Lookin' good so far!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 12, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I'll be that guy who'd like to hear all the details
> Lookin' good so far!



thanks man 
any questions let me know and ill do my best to answer them


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 12, 2012)

Its like a class and this is your first project? Everyone taking the class is making a Tele?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 12, 2012)

correct, in our construstion classes we will be making three guitars. first is a telecaster, so everyone has to make a telecaster. second is an acoustic, in which we decide if we want a cut-away, rosette, binding, whatever woods we want etc. third is a complete custom, where we get a chance to make a guitar of our own design, bassically anything we want


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 12, 2012)

actually i wanna hear more about this course and all. i dont know if i'd ever get a chance to do something like this but if so, more info couldnt hurt


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 12, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> actually i wanna hear more about this course and all. i dont know if i'd ever get a chance to do something like this but if so, more info couldnt hurt



Ditto, it sounds awesome 


also; great slab of pine you got there


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 12, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> actually i wanna hear more about this course and all. i dont know if i'd ever get a chance to do something like this but if so, more info couldnt hurt



no worries 
it is a cert 4 in instrument making and repair. it's a one year full time course of about 28 hours a week.
within the course we have subjects such as design, set-up and repair, construstion, buisness, and 3d modelling. here is a link to a basic course outline: Northland Secondary College MIT
the course is ran with funding from maton guitars and aims to create a skilled workpool for potential employers to be able to hand pick the workers that best suit them, as well as giving student the knowledge they need to get into the industry and even start their own buisness if they wish. as far as i know it is the only course of its kind in australia.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 13, 2012)

Great start. 

I added the *member built* tag.

Don't forget to post here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-guitars-built-members-ss-org-pic-heavy.html when she's done.

Ray


----------



## aaron_rose (Mar 13, 2012)

yes please details! Great stuff man! The Luthier I met recently here in town uses purple heart instead of truss rods and mentioned using carbon fiber today, I gave him the uneasy eye when mentioned do to it being a new concept for me. I had assumed metal \n/ was the only thing that was feasible "especially for ERG's with the extra whatever it is foot lbs of tension id guess 50 ish for a 8?" 

I think its awesome, after reading on it as it turns out this is the classical time honored approach.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 13, 2012)

aaron_rose said:


> yes please details! Great stuff man! The Luthier I met recently here in town uses purple heart instead of truss rods and mentioned using carbon fiber today, I gave him the uneasy eye when mentioned do to it being a new concept for me. I had assumed metal \n/ was the only thing that was feasible "especially for ERG's with the extra whatever it is foot lbs of tension id guess 50 ish for a 8?"
> 
> I think its awesome, after reading on it as it turns out this is the classical time honored approach.



yeah i was quite uneasy about it at first, but the luthiers that teach in the construstion class assured me it would be fine, and if ian noyce gives me advice to do with luthiery, i take it  i figure with the combination of quartersawn maple and carbon fibre i shouldnt have any issues with the neck. it will only be strung with 46s anyway


----------



## Fiction (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome class man, Be good if there was something like this closer to me, I'd love to do something along the lines of this


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 13, 2012)

So does a course like this teach you starting from a beginner level or do you have to already be pretty experienced in luthiery in order to make it in something like this?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 13, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> So does a course like this teach you starting from a beginner level or do you have to already be pretty experienced in luthiery in order to make it in something like this?



there a quite a few beginners in the course, very few have made a guitar before


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 13, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> the first guitar we are making is a telecaster, so onto the pictures:
> this picture is glueing the wings on the body for the belly, as the slab of wood (forget the name but it is a specis of pine) was slightly too narrow.



More than likely Radiata pine. It's really commonly used here in Aus as framing timber in houses.

Wishing you all the best with the course mate! Definitely keep us up to date with it.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 13, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> no worries
> it is a cert 4 in instrument making and repair. it's a one year full time course of about 28 hours a week.
> within the course we have subjects such as design, set-up and repair, construstion, buisness, and 3d modelling. here is a link to a basic course outline: Northland Secondary College MIT



Looks like a neatly arranged course. I like they've added business and modern 3D modelling.

Please make a post about the 3D modeling part when you get to it.
An outline of techniques and tools would be cool for those who've never dealt with such methods.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 13, 2012)

vansinn said:


> Looks like a neatly arranged course. I like they've added business and modern 3D modelling.
> 
> Please make a post about the 3D modeling part when you get to it.
> An outline of techniques and tools would be cool for those who've never dealt with such methods.



do you mean an outline of technipues and tools for the build process? that would be easy enough


----------



## aaron_rose (Mar 13, 2012)

vansinn said:


> Looks like a neatly arranged course. I like they've added business and modern 3D modelling.
> 
> Please make a post about the 3D modeling part when you get to it.
> An outline of techniques and tools would be cool for those who've never dealt with such methods.



If ya ever need help with 3d lemme know, Im a 3d studio expert. worked on 23 video game titles "bunch of need for speed stuff", and directed the character animation for walt disneys atlantis. I would be happy to help guide ya if ya ever get stuck or just need advise on modeling techniques or modifiers etc.


----------



## demonx (Mar 13, 2012)

First of all - congrats. Sounds like a awesome course.

Hard to tell from the pics, but being they're using it for lutherie it's most likely Kaurie pine. Radiata is a cheap construction pine and not recognised as a tonewood, Kaurie Pine is known to be used so it's probably that.

I've never heard of this course, did you mention Ian Noyce is teaching?? If yso you're very lucky. 

Not that I could find the time or leave my job for it as I have a mortgage and other costly living expenses, but I'm curious of the cost of the course. I tried looking at the link you provided but couldn't see any info


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 13, 2012)

demonx said:


> First of all - congrats. Sounds like a awesome course.
> 
> Hard to tell from the pics, but being they're using it for lutherie it's most likely Kaurie pine. Radiata is a cheap construction pine and not recognised as a tonewood, Kaurie Pine is known to be used so it's probably that.
> 
> ...



thanks mate 
yes thats it, kaurie pine! i forgot what it was called. some in the class are using platation mahogany as well.
yes noycey is one of the teachers for the construstion class, i was his gardener for about 4 months last year leading up to the course. in exchange for gardening he would pay me a modest wage and teach me anything i wanted to know about guitars, he is a very skilled luthier and i have a huge amount of respect for him.
the course ranges on price depending on your age and status, i beleive for most it ends up costing about $2500, for others it is closer to $8000, this is due to it being a tafe course, so people can get government assistance to pay for some/all of the fees involved.


----------



## theo (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW, this is really awesome, I wish I'd known about this earlier! is this the first year it has been run or is it an established course?


----------



## demonx (Mar 13, 2012)

When I saw the pics I thought it was Kaurie straight away. I've used it before. It's a bit soft but still ok for a body. So be carefull not to ding it or you'll be using filler! I wouldn't use it for a neck but it's fine for a body.

Noyce gave me a tour of his workshop back in 1991 (had to think of the year, its been a while) - apparently he's got a whole different setup now in a complete different part of his property. 

I've played several of his guitars and each one is outstanding. I give him credit, he is a Master Luthier, exceeding the standard Luthier status and his work resembles this.

I'll say it again you are very lucky to learn from him. I wish I had the same opportunity.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 13, 2012)

theo said:


> WOW, this is really awesome, I wish I'd known about this earlier! is this the first year it has been run or is it an established course?



to my knowledge the course has been running for about 4-5 years


----------



## technomancer (Mar 13, 2012)

Very cool, good luck with the course


----------



## demonx (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm curious how much of the course is cnc and how much is handmade? I know noycies operation is cnc based and i read that part of the course is 3D modeling, made me wonder what methods they are teaching.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 15, 2012)

So very cool! Seems like an awesome class!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 17, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> correct, in our construstion classes we will be making three guitars. first is a telecaster, so everyone has to make a telecaster. second is an acoustic, in which we decide if we want a cut-away, rosette, binding, whatever woods we want etc. third is a complete custom, where we get a chance to make a guitar of our own design, bassically anything we want



Wow, I just might have to move out to Australia do take this course! Sounds intense man. 
Do they supply all of the materials or do they want you to go get your own? I know some schools supply SOME materials.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 18, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Wow, I just might have to move out to Australia do take this course! Sounds intense man.
> Do they supply all of the materials or do they want you to go get your own? I know some schools supply SOME materials.



they supply all the materials, but we can bring our own if we really want to


----------



## theo (Mar 18, 2012)

god damn, seriously considering taking a year off work to do this


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 18, 2012)

^ ill keep you updated with everything man so you can see how it is. im in my cnc class at the moment, then have construction for the rest of the day where i think i will be shaping my neck profile, so ill take some pictures and put them up when i get home


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 21, 2012)

time for another update 
here you can see the pickup, neck, and control cavitys drilled out prior to routing them out.





By thrashmanzac1 at 2012-03-21
after that the template was screwed onto the body to rout the cavitys out




here is the finderboard being glued to the neck 




By thrashmanzac1 at 2012-03-21
once the glue was set it was time to neaten up the edge of the fretboard so that it was flush with the neck. this was done with a razor shape chisell and alot of patience, then i used a steel ruler as a scraper to neaten it up some more and to take the ramaining glue off.




By thrashmanzac1 at 2012-03-21




By thrashmanzac1 at 2012-03-21
thats it for tonight, except for a picture of my friends housemates puppy. his name is leo and he was quite tired after having a play:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

hope you enjoyed the update!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 21, 2012)

i just realised how many spelling mistakes i just made, but can't be bothered fixing them. sorry guys, im a bit scattered.


----------



## theo (Mar 22, 2012)

It's ok, leo makes up for it


----------



## himself (Mar 23, 2012)

great tutorial.. +1 for leo


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 25, 2012)

You better update us on every build you make  I want to see more from you. Its looking really good so far.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 26, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> You better update us on every build you make  I want to see more from you. Its looking really good so far.



ask and you shall receive. the build is really comming along nicely now, if all goes to plan the body should be sealed over the easter break. quick look at how the body at neck were coming along:




a look at the fretboard, ready for a spring punch to mark out the dots.








By thrashmanzac1 at 2012-03-26
had to use a bit of putty to fill some marks left by the router after copy routing:




in this picture i am using a fretting hammer to tap in the dots 




it's starting to look like a guitar!




i got bored today waiting for a jig to be set up, so i decided to add a tummy cut to the body. i think it turned out pretty nice, along with the routed edges, the tummy cut makes the body pretty comfortable 








well thats my update for today, hope you all enjoyed it, if you have any questions about any of the processes, just let me know and ill do my best to explain what i did


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome work!

Did you also do the happy face on the floor?

edit: what kind of marks did the router leave? Was it a bit of tearout? that shit's scary isn't it?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks man!
nah one of my mates from class did the happy face haha
yeah there was some very small tearout of the end grain, nothing serious, but still worth filling.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 26, 2012)

I like the happy face c:
As much as I'm not a fan of teles, this really does look pretty awesome.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks man, i have always wanted a nice tele  
if i get a chance to build a custom guitar of my design it will be a fair bit less orthodox i think.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 15, 2012)

i will be updating this thread tomorrow with some more progress shots. on a side note, what do you guys think would be a good choice for pickups? something with a good bang for your buck factor. im think fender customshop of bill lawrence?


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Apr 15, 2012)

imho best tele pups for your $ Tele Pickups @ TONERIDER

I have the hot classics in my tele,.,love em.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 15, 2012)

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> imho best tele pups for your $ Tele Pickups @ TONERIDER
> 
> I have the hot classics in my tele,.,love em.



thanks man! they look awesome, where can i buy them from?


----------



## aaron_rose (Apr 15, 2012)

I really like the pentagrams you ended up with plotting the inlays. Math is good!


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice work dude!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 29, 2012)

prepare for epic photo-dump


----------



## Levi79 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 29, 2012)

sorry for the lack of updates i have been pretty busy with this!
i have finished the tele but i will through up the rest of the bnuild pics before i make a ngd 
after bandsawing the headstock:






sanding the fretboard to 6000 grit:









string ferrel holes drilled:





my mates from the class  :





depths set for neck carving:


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 29, 2012)

neck carving:
this was dont with rasps and files:




















i put some rosewood on the back of the headstock to add some thickness after i went a bit too far with the bandsaw. turned a mistake into a feature 

using a drill press to press in the frets:





the frets are in!:


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 29, 2012)

check out its guts!:




the body after paint and some sanding. the color was not what i was after, but it turned out ok  :













a mockup before she is all put together:





more guts! this was while i was working on all the electronics, it all worked when i plugged it in, so i was pretty happy:





almost done!:


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 29, 2012)

Look hot even if it wasm't the color you wre after 

Great job!


----------



## jbg (May 29, 2012)

Looks great! Congrats.

Did you spray & scuff/buff the body yourself?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 29, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Sounds like an awesome class man, Be good if there was something like this closer to me, I'd love to do something along the lines of this


 Same here.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 30, 2012)

jbg said:


> Looks great! Congrats.
> 
> Did you spray & scuff/buff the body yourself?



thanks man! we didnt get to spray the bodys, but will will get to practice spraying bodys later on. we did however get to spend hours cutting back and buffing the body and neck by hand haha


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 4, 2012)

for all intererested the completed guitar is here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/199425-ngd-my-first-build.html


----------

